# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  تحميل نسخة البقاعي (معدومة النظير) من (صحيح البخاري).

## ابو عبد الله الجبر

بعدما رأيت من حرص اخواني على نسخة البقاعي من صحيح البخاري (وهي معدومة النظير كما قال بن حجر) وهي منقولة من نسخة اليونيني المنقولة من نسخة الحافظ عبد الغني المقدسي 



_فوائد حول النسخة_ 
هذه النسخة ماخوذة من نسخة المحدث المشهور عماد الدين بن السراج ونسخة بن السراج مأخوذة من النسخة اليونينية يعرف ذلك من اطلع على بقية فروع اليونينية يقيناً وكذلك من قرأ مقدمة اليونيني لنسخته (وهي موجودة في هذا المنتى) وقد اختصر مقدمة اليونيني ورموز نسخته بن السراج في اخر نسخته ونقلها عنه البقاعي كما في اخر هذه النسخة وقال :منقول من نسخة بن السراج الموقوفة بالجامع الاموي بخطه وبذلك يتبين ان اصل نسخة البقاعي هو نسخة بن السراج ويظهر ذلك ايضاً من الاسناد المذكور في مقدمة النسخة لآن البقاعي لم يدرك الحجار .
*ترجمة الناسخ:
إسماعيل بن علي بن محمد البقاعي ثم الدمشقي الناسخ ، كان يشتغل بالعلم ويصحب الحنابلة ويميل إلى معتقدهم مع كونه شافعيا ، وكان يقرأ الحديث للعامة وينصحهم ويعظهم ويكتب للناس مع الدين والخير ، وله نظم حسن أنشدني منه بدمشق ، وقد كتب بخطه صحيح البخاري في مجلدة واحدة معدومة النظير سلمت من الحريق إلا اليسير من حواشيها فبيعت بأزيد من عشرين مثقالا ، وفر في الكائنة إلى طرابلس فأقام بها إلى آخر سنة خمس ، ورجع فمات بدمشق في المحرم 
قلت سنة (806ﻫ) (انباء الغمر لإبن حجر .5/165).
*ترجمة صاحب النسخة التي نقل منها البقاعي (نسخة الجامع الاموي):
-أبو بكر بن أحمد بن أبي الفتح بن إدريس بن سامة الدمشقي عماد الدين بن السراج ، ولد سنة خمس وسبعمائة ، وسمع من الحجار ، وتفقه على الشيخ شرف الدين البارزي وأذن له في الإفتاء ، وسمع من المزي والبرزالي وغيرهما ، وأثنى عليه الذهبي في المعجم المختص بالمحدثين ، وكان يعمل المواعيد ويجيد الخط ، مات في شوال عن سبع وسبعين سنة ، وهو آخر من ترجم له الذهبي في هذا المعجم ، وكان يقرأ البخاري في كل سنة بالجامع في رمضان ، ويجتمع عنده الجم الغفير (انباء الغمر لإبن حجر.1/81)
-أبو بكر بن أحمد بن إدريس بن ابي الفتح الدمشقي المحدث عماد الدين المعروف بابن السراج.
سمع على الحجار والحافظ أبي الحجاج المزي "صحيح البخاري".
وكان يقرؤه كثيرا بجامع دمشق في رمضان في سنين كثيرة وكان لديه فضل وخير.
ومات في شوال سنة اثنين وثمانين وسبعمائة.(ذيل التقييد للفاسي. 2/336).

-وقال بن كثير في البداية (وفيه فوائد):
وَخُتِمَتِ الْبُخَارِيَّات  ُ فِي آخِرِ شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ، وَوَقَعَ بَيْنَ الشَّيْخِ عِمَادِ الدِّينِ بْنِ السَّرَّاجِ قَارِئِ " الْبُخَارِيِّ " عِنْدَ مِحْرَابِ الصَّحَابَةِ، وَبَيْنَ الشَّيْخِ بَدْرِ الدِّينِ ابْنِ الشَّيْخِ جَمَالِ الدِّينِ بْنِ الشَّرِيشِيِّ، وَتَهَاتَرَا عَلَى رُءُوسِ الْأَشْهَادِ بِسَبَبِ لَفْظَةِ " يَبْتَئِرُ " بِمَعْنَى ( يَدَّخِرُ )، وَفِي نُسْخَةٍ " يَبْتَئِزُ "، فَحَكَى ابْنُ السَّرَّاجِ عَنِ الْحَافِظِ الْمِزِّيِّ أَنَّ الصَّوَابَ " يَبْتَئِزُ " مِنْ قَوْلِ الْعَرَبِ: مَنْ عَزَّ بَزَّ. وَصَدَقَ فِي ذَلِكَ، فَكَأَنَّ مُنَازِعَهُ خَطَّأَ الْمِزِّيَّ، فَانْتَصَرَ الْآخَرُ لِلْحَافِظِ الْمِزِّيِّ، فَنَالَ مِنْهُ بِالْقَوْلِ ثُمَّ قَامَ وَالِدُهُ الشَّيْخُ جَمَالُ الدِّينِ الْمُشَارُ إِلَيْهِ، فَكَشَفَ رَأْسَهُ عَلَى طَرِيقَةِ الصُّوفِيَّةِ، فَكَأَنَّ ابْنَ السَّرَّاجِ لَمْ يَلْتَفِتْ إِلَيْهِ، وَتَدَافَعُوا إِلَى الْقَاضِي الشَّافِعِيِّ، فَانْتَصَرَ لِلْحَافِظِ الْمِزِّيِّ، وَجَرَتْ أُمُورٌ ثُمَّ اصْطَلَحُوا غَيْرَ مَرَّةٍ، وَعَزَمَ أُولَئِكَ عَلَى كَتْبِ مَحْضَرٍ عَلَى ابْنِ السَّرَّاجِ، ثُمَّ انْطَفَأَتْ تِلْكَ الشُّرُورُ. ( 18/689) طبعة دار هجر.



تم رفع النسخة pdf على فور شير 

يمكنكم التحميل من هنا ، الحجم :50 ميجا بايت تقريبًا 
وهي بدقة متوسطة http://www.4shared.com/get/9FzzdSa5/___.html



وهنا تم رفع الصور الأصلية في ملف مضغوط بدقة عالية وحجم 150 ميجا بايت 
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/xEwUUz0t/___.html

----------


## ابو عبد الله الجبر



----------


## عدنان البخاري

جزاك الله خيرا.
لكن الموقع المرفوع عليه الملف لا يدعم استكمال التحميل.
وهذا أمر يتأذى منه من لا يقدر على التحميل السريع، فلعل أحد الأكارم يحمله على أرشيف أونحوه.

----------


## همام ابن سليمان

أحسنت وبارك الله فيك،
أناشد الإدارة بتثبيت الموضوع.

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

رابط مباشر وسريع لنسخة الصور الأصلية (152 ميغا):
http://www.kabah.info/uploaders/mohmsor/bbiqaiey.rar

----------


## السكران التميمي

جزاك الله عنّا خير الجزاء أيها الأخ المبارك.. فلقد سددت ثغرة مهمة قد قيضك الله لها؛ فالحمد لله.. ولا حرمك الله الدعاء والتوفيق. 
فقد كنت خيراً ممن استأثر بهذه النسخة الخطية وطبعها لنفسه وقال عنها: (هي وقفٌ عندي للمسندين وطلبة العلم)!!
سبحان الله من سيأتيك ويقطع الأسفار البعيدة لكي يستفيد من النسخة عندك في منزلك!! تحجير وتعقيد 
بيض الله وجهك أخي العزيز.. وبارك في جميع الإخوة هنا ممن قام بتسهيل تحميل ورفع هذه النسخة.

----------


## السكران التميمي

> أحسنت وبارك الله فيك،
> أناشد الإدارة بتثبيت الموضوع.


 أضم صوتي لصوتك.. لتكون هذه المشاركة مدرسةٌ يتعلم منها كل محتكر

----------


## ابو حسان السلفي

جزاك الله خيرا أيها الحبيب أبو عبد الله 
وسأضمها إلى بقية فروع اليونينة أو النسخ المقابلة عليها والتي وقفت عليها على الشبكة وهي حتى الآن سبعة ثم سأفردها في موضوع مستقل إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

جزاك الله خيرًا أبا عبدالله، هل هناك أخبار عن نسخة الحافظ الصدفي؟

----------


## اسر

جزاك الله عن حسناك خيرا

----------


## جمال الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم

روابط إضافية على الأرشيف :
http://www.archive.org/details/sabob9
أو
http://www.archive.org/download/sabob9

الروابط المباشر :
هنا ، الحجم :50 ميجا بايت تقريبًا
وهي بدقة متوسطة
http://www.archive.org/download/sabo...i-B9a3i-50.pdf

وهنا الصور الأصلية في ملف مضغوط بدقة عالية وحجم 150 ميجا بايت
http://ia700607.us.archive.org/18/it...-B9a3i-150.rar

----------


## العبيد

نسخة مفهرسة مقسمة الصفحات لكن الحجم ازداد
رابط تحميل مباشر

----------


## جمبوري

هل النسخة كاملة ولم يلعب بها أو يقص منها؟

----------


## ايوب بن حسني علي خليل

للعلم تم طبع صحيح البخاري طبعة جديدة: 
طبعة مؤسسة الرساله العالمية وهي طبعة مقابلة على النسخة السلطانيه ومقابلة على مخطوط {نسخة البقاعي} 
حسب كلام المحققين في هذه المؤسسة العامره.

----------


## مقتدي بالرسول

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو سراقه

جزاكم الله خيرا.
فكم نحتاج إلى مخطوطات والبعض يضن بها، أو تجد عوائق وحواجز من قبل القائمين عليها في الهيئات والمؤسسات وكأنها .....

----------


## يحيى النجدي

جزيتم خيرا على هذا الجهد المبارك.

----------


## أبو سفيان الخليلي

هذه النسخة: سقيمة، ولا قيمة لها!
وقول: "نسخة معدومة النظير"، ليس من قول ابن حجر قطعا (كما دلل على هذا الشيخ: نظر الفاريابي.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> هذه النسخة: سقيمة، ولا قيمة لها!


نَرْجُو تَوْضِيحَ السَّبَبِ.

----------


## أبو سفيان الخليلي

الأسباب والأوتاد تطول... لكن راجع مقدمة الشيخ: نظر؛ لطبعته من الصحيح.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

الكِتَابُ لَيْسَ عِنْدِي، وَ اللهُ المُسْتَعَانُ.

----------

